# RIP: Paul Bearer (WWE content)



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 6, 2013)

Celebrity Gossip | Entertainment News | Celebrity News | TMZ.com

Wow...


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 6, 2013)

Damn... He was younger than I thought...


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 6, 2013)

Saw that yesterday too  I was at the Buffalo RAW two days ago and Undertaker returned, I was hoping Paul would be there.

Rest in peace Bill Moody


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 6, 2013)

damn.....


----------



## coffeeflush (Mar 6, 2013)

This makes me feel old


----------



## DeathMentaL (Mar 6, 2013)

Well that sucks. I grew up watching him


----------



## knifefightintheor (Mar 9, 2013)

I remember watching the WWF in the early 90's scared shitless because I was so convinced it was all real.


----------



## last_for_death (Nov 21, 2013)

ohhhh my Undertaker....


----------

